# mimb ride in crosby



## meangreen360

Want to start trying to get together a ride in crosby for us mimb members. Kinda like a meet and greet ride. Would be awsome! Only requirment is you have to wear a mimb t shirt. What you guys think? Do the whole camping deal.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Looks like I'm gonna need to order some shirts!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Well you know I'll be there.... I'm gettin ready to order a couple shirts


----------



## walker

well i might have to make my way down to ride with yall houston area members


----------



## filthyredneck

come on down walker...i've never had the opportunity to ride with another big brute on the home turf, should make things a little more interesting


----------



## gpinjason

Let me know when... I probably wont camp...


----------



## Debo Brute

I am definately down for a group ride. Maybe not the camping part though. meangreen360 I think we live in the same neighborhood.


----------



## HeadC1

A bunch of us in my area would come. We are already planning on coming to crosby on labor day weekend. I've never been but looks like a great place to ride or swim


----------



## monsterbrute750

Sounds like we got a ride going.Is everyone down with Labor Day weekend ??
Chime in meangreen360...you got this started,give us a date.???


----------



## gpinjason

I'll have to play that one by ear.. my wife is pregnant and due around the beginning of Sept.


----------



## fstang24

I would like to meet up with u guys and ride, but dont know if my brute and the 26" mudlites would be able to ride places you big dawgs go too.....


----------



## gpinjason

are you snorkeled? if so, you can make it most places.. just might have to get helped through some of it... my buddy with his p360 and 27" dirt devils follows us around everywhere...


----------



## meangreen360

Debo Brute said:


> I am definately down for a group ride. Maybe not the camping part though. meangreen360 I think we live in the same neighborhood.


 We do. I seen you driving in the other day. Come on by anytime. Didnt know if you remembered me or not.


----------



## meangreen360

Labor day is fine with me. I say set it for Labor Day! All in favor say I!


----------



## Polaris425

Ya'll should be comin to MS for labor day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Polaris425 said:


> Ya'll should be comin to MS for labor day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Would love too.Just can't afford a trip that far.We will be there in spirit.We'll just have the MIMB Labor Day Ride Texas Edition.....:bigok:
If that's okay...???We could do a different weekend if it's gonna conflict with anything??


----------



## aandryiii

meangreen360 said:


> Labor day is fine with me. I say set it for Labor Day! All in favor say I!


I

(The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.)


----------



## Polaris425

^ Because Im afraid that people who would have normally come to Rocks, would instead go there b/c it's closer and our numbers would drop. Obviously I can't stop ya'll from riding there that weekend but, The official MIMB Labor Day Ride is @ Rocks Bottom.


----------



## walker

well my houston buddies i just flipped a quarter and i'm heading east instead of south sorry boys..........


----------



## wood butcher

walker said:


> well my houston buddies i just flipped a quarter and i'm heading east instead of south sorry boys..........


 ur lucky that was a double headed coin there Brad or i would have to come kick ur butt all the there :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

wood butcher said:


> ur lucky that was a double headed coin there Brad or i would have to come kick ur butt all the there :rockn:


 
I would have had to have helped you with the kickin!!!


----------



## walker

it would take both of yall and a couple of sack lunch's .......lmao


----------



## novass

sound good aint rode since marengo i might have to bring the old brute out


----------



## monsterbrute750

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Because Im afraid that people who would have normally come to Rocks, would instead go there b/c it's closer and our numbers would drop. Obviously I can't stop ya'll from riding there that weekend but, The official MIMB Labor Day Ride is @ Rocks Bottom.


I think we should just pick a different weekend to do a get together here locally in the name of MIMB.I believe I speak for everyone when I say we are strong supporters of MIMB.And do not wish to do anything to take away from the annual event.:bigok:


----------



## 03dsglightning

Let us know !! Id like a camping weekend. Im off sunday and monday tho.


----------



## Polaris425

Well like I said obviously I can't stop ya'll from riding that weekend, and if those who can't make it to rocks want to get together for a labor day ride down there then by all means go for it!! I didn't mean to sound like I got my panties ina wad (it probably seemed that way).


----------



## monsterbrute750

Not at all.I just wanted to make it clear that I'm a big supporter of MIMB and don't want to take anything away from the numbers for the official ride.I want the turnout to be great for it.I had a brain fart and wasn't thinking it was Labor Day weekend....:thinking:


----------



## meangreen360

Well for those close by that cant make it to the main mimb labor day ride,I still want to get a few together at crosby. I would love to make it to the main ride,but cant make it.{Financial reasons}. So if you want to make it to the Midget mimb ride jump on in!


----------



## Polaris425

Haha... Midget mimb ride! :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> Well for those close by that cant make it to the main mimb labor day ride,I still want to get a few together at crosby. I would love to make it to the main ride,but cant make it.{Financial reasons}. So if you want to make it to the Midget mimb ride jump on in!


I'm gonna try my best to make the trip with Walker out to MS since I've never been there, but I just got my old job back in baytown and will be starting here in a day or two so I dunno if work is gonna permit me to go or not. IF I dont get to go to MS then I'll def make the Crosby ride with yall, I just ordered myself two mimb tshirts today and my mimb stickers were also put it the mail today...thanks polaris425. Needless to day, I'll be representin:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360

Sounds good! You got a job? Whats that?lol No more sleeping in now!


----------



## aandryiii

Ok... Rocks has been calling my name for AWHILE! Close to a year now so when is Labor day?? You don't have to answer that, I'll look it up or something...


----------



## filthyredneck

Still be sleepin in lol...its Mon-Fri 11pm-7am... off on Sats and Suns and go back to work Mon night. I enjoy the graveyard shift, its cooler, more laid back, and gets me away from anything bad that may be brewin at home lol.

Ready for that ride though, my yellow secondary came in the mail saturday while we were at greens bayou, I havnt put it in yet though.


----------



## meangreen360

What you witing for! Im in the market for a new job. I to want to see how the yellow secondary does. Got betsy back on all four. My left rear is popping bad now. Gonna go ahead and chang it out tomorrow


----------



## BlackBeast

I would love to go to the midget ride with y'all, MS is just a little far for me. Just not sure about camping, and do they require helmets?


----------



## monsterbrute750

Well heck,put me down for an "I" meangreen.
BlackBeast:No helmets are not required,alcohol is permitted.It's a "Ride at your own risk" park.
Polaris425:You should have some MIMB flags made so we can fly them on top of our RV's whenever we go camp.So everyone can see who we're representin' all over the camp ground!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I thought about flags once, but they are EXPENSIVE! I had a banner made that I take around w/ me, it wasnt that cheap either but, I got a decent deal on it.


----------



## monsterbrute750

bump for the midget mimb ride.........


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks like I'm leaning more toward the midget ride now. Taking off on thurs and fri next week for a trip to New Braunfell and dont think the boss is gonna let me take more days off for a little while... guess I'll find out when the time comes.


----------



## walker

well i might be down to .. depends where the meet and greet ride is


----------



## meangreen360

Just waiting on labor day to get here!


----------



## walker

so are yall still getting together on labor day weekend????


----------



## meangreen360

Yes sir!


----------



## walker

son of a buck ........ man i've always wanted to ride crosby


----------



## meangreen360

You gotta work or something? All you gotta do is load up.


----------



## walker

yea i think i'm goin to have to miss this ride and the meet and greet cause of work ...


----------



## monsterbrute750

I'm gonna be out there this Saturday if anyone wants to meet up....


----------



## HeadC1

I've got a group of us planning on coming. Can someone let me know where there is a nice, inexpensive hotel close to crosby? I know there are some just looking for some suggestions.


----------



## filthyredneck

HeadC1 - I know we have the Best Western in Dayton which is only about a 15 min drive from there to Crosby. Dont know the prices there but I know its a pretty nice place. I figure you'll be coming down I-10 from LA, could get off on hwy 146 & go north to Dayton, or could stay in Mont Belvieu right on I-10 in one of the motels there... there are plenty of places to stay and plenty of routes to get to Crosby. PM me if you need any info about the area, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Or if you are a camper they allow camping.


----------



## meangreen360

Or you can just party and ride all weekend. Sleep when you get back home.JK. There are some off i10 between monmouth and sheldon rd.


----------



## gpinjason

I would suggest the Best Western in Dayton... coming from LA, you wanna take Hwy 90 in Beaumont towards Liberty/Dayton.. it's faster than driving down through Mont Belvieu/Baytown area...


----------



## walker

if it rains in mississippi i'm goin to that ride . but if it dont and it rains here i will be joining yall


----------



## HeadC1

Sounds good. I'm going to check into that best western in dayton. We probably would camp but I'm probably done hauling my camper very far until I get a diesel. The oil has been getting hot in my half ton when I haul it lately. I've been looking for an oil cooler for it and bought one but the sandwich adapter didn't fit. Anyways thanks for the info.


----------



## Col_Sanders

You have the 5.3 too dont you? I've really been considering trading mine in for a crew cab with a 6.2 and 6 speed.


----------



## Debo Brute

Yall riding all weekend or a specific day? Gonna have to take off Saturday if you guys are riding Saturday.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Most likely Saturday. It's a three day weekend for most. But I'm sure people have BBQ's and stuff to go to.


----------



## HeadC1

LA750i said:


> You have the 5.3 too dont you? I've really been considering trading mine in for a crew cab with a 6.2 and 6 speed.


 
Yea the 5.3 and it has plenty of power just need an oil cooler.

I think we are for sure riding Saturday but not sure on Sunday yet.


----------



## Col_Sanders

The wife's family backed out of their plans to come down here so I should be able to make this.


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm still undecided...if work and $$$ pans out the right way then I'm goin to the meet and greet, however...the $23xx worth of work I'm having done to my cummins right now may make it to where Crosby is my only option. Sounds like there will be a nice size group of peeps regardless of which place I ride and I know Crosby's a blast when the right group gets together.


----------



## meangreen360

I will def be at the crosby mimb ride. Work will not permit me to make it to the mississippi ride. Gotta order me some shirts.


----------



## filthyredneck

Work just told me I could have the weekend of the 3rd-5th off...long as $$$ works out the right way I'm goin to mississippi


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey Shawn,looks like the Crosby ride might be fallin apart...let's hit up Mud Buddys that weekend.It's only 2 hrs away......


----------



## filthyredneck

dont really know if I'd say its fallin apart. I think HeadC1 is coming down with his group, Debo Brute mentioned going, novass is a possibility, I think 03dsglightning is undecided... and there's a few others including the locals.


----------



## meangreen360

Hopefully I get to go to the mississippi ride. I got my vac so I took off that thurs and friday just to be safe.


----------



## filthyredneck

Well Shawn I do gotta work Thurs night...normally get off at 7am, but sure I can leave a couple hrs early. Just have to come home and get a few hours of sleep or maybe I can let you drive my truck and I'll crash in the passenger seat for a little while if you want to leave real early.


----------



## meangreen360

Whichever is fine with me. So are you wanting to take your truck or riding with walker?


----------



## filthyredneck

At this point I'm unsure of what the head count is in his truck, he tried to call me the other night when we were all talking but he had bad service so call never went thru and I've been runnin the roads ever since so havnt talked to him yet. I'm gonna go ahead and plan to take my truck, but if its possible to ride with him then I'll probably be leaning toward that. Long as I get there I dont really care either way though.


----------



## bullycompound750

It's what we do!!! Let's RIDE!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

All hell...the whole family is on here !!! What up Jeff !!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll be there if Head goes. I'm not sure who all he is planning on bringing but he can get a pretty good sized group together.


----------



## filthyredneck

LA750i said:


> I'll be there if Head goes. I'm not sure who all he is planning on bringing but he can get a pretty good sized group together.


I'd like to see your bike with my old lift on it...too bad I'm goin to MS


----------



## Col_Sanders

We'll meet up one day. 

I'd like to go to the MS ride my wife does have family coming in for Labor Day. I'm taking my brother in law riding either at Crosby or at Willow Eddies so I got a day pass lol.


----------



## BlackBeast

Are y'all still planning on riding Crosby labor day weekend?


----------



## monsterbrute750

I'm out. Taking the family to Mud Buddy's instead.


----------



## HeadC1

I'm coming for sure now. We just booked 6 hotel rooms at the laquinta about 12 miles away. We're staying Friday and Saturday night but only riding staurday. That's the plans for now.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute

So out of everyone whos all goin?? me and a buddy were thinkin bout coming out!!


----------



## novass

i will go if i dont have to work havent rode since marengo im trying for saturday


----------



## meangreen360

Fiflthy,walker,notorious,myself are going to river run in jacksonville,tx. Yall come on out with us.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute

Yall camping out over there?


----------



## meangreen360

Yes sir


----------



## filthyredneck

^They've got free tent camping (dry...no hook-ups)... I think Walker said all the rv spots were taken. Its gonna be a blast FO SHO!


----------



## monsterbrute750

meangreen360 said:


> Fiflthy,walker,notorious,myself are going to river run in jacksonville,tx. Yall come on out with us.


You bailin' on me again ???


----------



## meangreen360

Not bailin. Never made up my mind. Guess kim isnt going. Never heard back from her.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'm probably out. My candy *** brother in law cant sneak his balls out of the jar in the nightstand long enough to ask his wife if he can go ride.


----------



## monsterbrute750

LA750i said:


> I'm probably out. My candy *** brother in law cant sneak his balls out of the jar in the nightstand long enough to ask his wife if he can go ride.


That's why you don't ask...you just go and deal with her **** later. LOL !!


----------



## fstang24

where is river run park at?


----------



## filthyredneck

River Run is in Jacksonville, Tx... up near Tyler, Tx


----------



## fstang24

oh ok i am assuming its like an 2.5hr drive from where im at


----------



## filthyredneck

I actually believe its a little longer than that.... Houston is about 35-40mins from me and it was about a 3hr or so drive when I went to RR for 4th of July. (I live in Tarkington if you wanna get technical about it, just about 15mins south of Cleveland)


----------



## monsterbrute750

2.5 to 3 hrs depending on how you drive....:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

(well it was also raining so hard on the last trip that it literally beat the paint off of my new lowbow fenders that were painted back in May)... couldve had somethin to do with my time


----------



## Col_Sanders

monsterbrute750 said:


> That's why you don't ask...you just go and deal with her **** later. LOL !!



Thats my philosophy. 

Another problem is that her family thinks I dont like them and me leaving like that would add to it. I deal with this crap all the time. Say I'll plan a Saturday fishing trip with Dad a month out. Wife tells her family we are coming to town so 2 days before we get there her family decides to have a party on that Saturday. I go fishing like planned and they think I dont like them because I didnt go to their house. :thinking:


----------



## Col_Sanders

And sometime I want to make another trip to RR. I really liked it when I went and it was dry. I could see the place would be a blast when it was wet!


----------



## filthyredneck

It should be good n wet this weekend, Walker said its rainin its azz off up there


----------



## meangreen360

Rain makes mud holes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Hey guys while ya'll are all there put your names in a hat & draw and ill send the winner one of the shirts the sponsors sent for the big ride.


----------



## walker

dont worry about that just send the shirt to me .. lol.. make sure its an xl or xxl .. that way no one else can wear it . and would get it anyways ..bwhahahaha .. but on the other hand i'm fired so i have no chance at winning ..lol


----------



## HeadC1

So who's left going to crosby


----------



## Debo Brute

:aargh4:I'm out. Gotta work. Maybe next time.


----------



## Polaris425

Haha... Your not REALLY fired. Just semi fired. Temporarily. Ha!


----------



## walker

more or less penalty box !!!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> dont worry about that just send the shirt to me .. lol.. make sure its an xl or xxl .. that way no one else can wear it . and would get it anyways ..bwhahahaha .. but on the other hand i'm fired so i have no chance at winning ..lol


xxl is fine for me too.... I can just use it as a cover for the brute:rockn:


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> xxl is fine for me too.... I can just use it as a cover for the brute:rockn:


 
or a dress !!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

You would fit in with the kids now a days.


----------



## filthyredneck

bayou_boy_22 said:


> You would fit in with the kids now a days.


 You talkin about me? ...hahaha, I am still a kid, just had to grow up fast. I think most everyone on this forum is still a kid at heart though


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yo filthy where the troopers at bro u need them back in 14 and keep the 31's and I see you got walkers rilla kit


----------



## filthyredneck

tonka, man I would LOVE to have some 14" troopers...couldnt pass up the deal though, ole boy traded me these wheels n tires + 1" billet spacers even for my 29.5s. My tires were in excellent shape, but these are in even better shape, he said they rubbed too bad on his 650i. I dont really like these wheels, they'd go good on a red or black bike...will probably have them posted on to try to trade before long. And yeah I got walkers rilla kit...he dropped by the house this mornin and bs'd with me and helped get her all swapped out.... THANKS AGAIN WALKER


----------



## walker

yep yep .. paying it forward bro just dont forget the you know whats .. when you head this way


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah dont worry, they're on the top of my to-do list


----------

